# Poor B...



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

I remember when I first got B. My little brother rescured her from being fed to a snake!
She wouldn't let me hold her or anything! Anytime I tried to hold her, she would bite my fingers as hard as possible.
Then, one day, she just became the most affectionate pet I have ever had. 
She would come to her name, she would sit on my lap and enjoy being pet, she would play tag with me. xD 
I loved her to death and I never thought I would ever get that attached to her. Then one day she didn't want to come out of the cage, and being concerned, I looked at her.
Then...
there it was.
A huge mass of skin, it looked like a HUGE lump. And it started to impair her walking. I made her as comfortable as possible and hoped that she would pull through it.
I put her food and water bottle close to her home as possible and continued to love on her. 
I took her to the vet and they told me it was a tumor and nothing they could really do about it.
Then one day, her breathing got really slow...and her eyes wouldn't open. I knew what I had to do, I had to put down my favorite pet.
I cried and cried and cried. 
She was an awesome rat.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

she sounded like the dream rat... 
she's in a better place now.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss  wat an amazin rat you had! x


----------

